# Plant ID help please



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

The bees are all over this today. There is a white with more oval shaped leaves and yellow flowered one that looks very similar but with pointy serrated looking leaves.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

clover.........one of many kinds.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

White sweet clover. Melilotus albus


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've always thought of clover as just white Dutch.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are 300 species of actual clover. What sweet and yellow sweet are not technically clover though it is in the same family it is not the same genus.

There is a list of 245 species here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clover

Sweet clover:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melilotus


----------



## Trin (May 6, 2020)

I appreciate your post, I have noticed that bees are all over that plant in the late summer fall. I couldn't figure out what it was.

I would like to plant a lot of it on several acres near an apiary. I see it along highways and along farm fields, and in pastures.

I thought it looked similar to alfalfa, but much more spindly.

I think this is what I want; https://www.plant-world-seeds.com/store/view_seed_item/3964 Interesting that _mililotus albus_ is also known as "honey clover"


----------

